
Chemical discovery on Mars stumps Phoenix team - fiaz
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/08/05/MN0G1253QT.DTL
======
ars
Sounds like it's time to send another ship up there.

Hmm - is it possible to detect it from orbit? Shine some sort of laser and
excite the perchlorate and detect that?

------
gojomo
Why, the perchlorate is clearly rocket residue left over from just after the
Mars singularity, when all remaining transmartians and postmartians left for
deep space. Duh!

